# Tagalog : May I...



## LatinRainbow

Hi you all,
Here again, asking for help.
I would like to say 
May I... say something?
Just like asking for permission to make a comment. Directed to a friend, but in a cautious way.
Is there a way in tagalog to mean this?
I found the words "maaari" and "sabi", but honestly don't know how to build the sentence.

Another option might be
If you let me... I would like to say something.

As always, thanks in advance to you all for taking time to respond.


----------



## Chriszinho85

Since no one has responded yet, I'll try to respond.  Keep in mind that I am also learning, so you should also wait for a native to respond.  You are correct that you can say *maaari* for *may I* however I think it isn't very common in spoken language.  What's commonly used is *puwede*.  For example:

_May I ask a question?_ _- Puwede bang magtanong?
May I go with you? - Puwede ba akong sumama sa'yo?_

I'm not sure about the translation of *May I say something*.  Maybe *Puwede bang sabihin? *would work, but we'll have to wait for more opinions.  As for the translation of *If you let me, I would like to say something*, a possible translation is _*Kung okay sa'yo, may gusto akong sabihin*.  _Hope to have been of some help.

Chris


----------



## Wacky...

Chriszinho85 said:


> _*Kung okay sa'yo, may gusto akong sabihin*._



I agree. 

I think there's no way we can translate "May I... say something?" into something that would sound natural. xD

You can also say, "*May sasabihin ako... okay lang ba?*" but if you really want to sound cautious, pick Chriszinho85's suggestion.

Good luck.


----------



## LatinRainbow

Great!, thanks to you both.
Always helpful data you give me.


----------



## dana Haleana

Chriszinho85 said:


> _May I ask a question?_ _- Puwede* (pwede)*bang magtanong?_
> _May I go with you? - Puwede *(pwede)* ba akong sumama sa'yo?_
> 
> *If you let me, I would like to say something*
> _*Kung okay sa'yo, may gusto akong sabihin*. _.
> 
> Chris


 
hola! 
I just have another suggestion for *If you let me, I would like to say something.*
*kung pahihintulutan mo, may sasabihin sana ako sayo (but this sounds very formal) or you can simply say may sasabihin sana ako....*


----------



## LatinRainbow

dana Haleana said:


> hola!
> *or you can simply say may sasabihin sana ako....*


Hola dana Haleana!!! Qué tal. 
Puwede is mispelled? I got it that way too ( from a dictionary which I believed a fairly good one ).
Guys, good to know you are all still there.
Gracias... Thanks... Salamat...


----------



## walterhartmann

Wacky... said:


> I agree.
> 
> I think there's no way we can translate "May I... say something?" into something that would sound natural. xD
> 
> You can also say, "*May sasabihin ako... okay lang ba?*" but if you really want to sound cautious, pick Chriszinho85's suggestion.
> 
> Good luck.



I agree with Wacky... and Chriszinho85. 

You can also say this:
_May gusto sana akong sabihin...okay lang ba?_


----------

